# Richards Journal



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i figured that everyone else has a journal so why not??

Basically i am 24 years old and 12 stone 6lbs - ive been training for roughly 12 months but have only started to hit it hard in the last 3-4 weeks.

Looking to gain about 1lb per week on a clean bulk until the end of April then im going to cut up for 8 weeks to get ripped in time for Florida at the end of June.

Currently training Pull, Legs & Push (5 Sets x 5 Reps) with a days rest in between and looking into starting stongman training soon with a view to enter next years U105kgs Stongest Man next year. Obviously the 8 weeks cutting will effect this but when i return from Florida it will be all systems go again.

Below is an outline of what ive started training this week and what weights ive managed to lift. Now dont laugh - i know its no where near as much as some guys on here but we have to start somewhere and im trying to keep correct form with everything.

*Pull Night (Last Night - 06/01/09)*

*Deadlifts (3 Sets x 8 Reps)*

Set 1 8x105kgs

Set 2 8x105kgs

Set 3 8x105kgs

*Lat Pulldowns (3 Sets x 8 Reps)*

Set 1 8x60kgs

Set 2 8x60kgs

Set 3 8x60kgs

*DB Single Arm Row (3 Sets x 8 Reps)*

Set 1 8x40kgs

Set 2 8x40kgs

Set 3 8x40kgs

*DB Bicep Curls (3 Sets x 8 Reps)*

Set 1 8x15kgs

Set 2 8x15kgs

Set 3 8x15kgs

I trained 3x8 Sets last night on my first Pull Session but decided tonight to change my reps range to 5x5 so from now on every session will be the same.

*Legs Night (07/01/09)*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

*Calf Raises (Below weight not including the weight of the rack)*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

So there you have it - like i say its not spectacular but i feel like its a good base to build from and feel like there is much more in me to come in the coming weeks.

Ill try and keep it updated after each session and as often as i can get online:thumbup1:

P.S Richards is my surname - i always seem to get people contacting me calling me Richard which is understandable. Ha ha.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I havent got a recent picture - last one i took was in November and i have changed since then.

Ill try and get one taken at the weekend and post it up.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

good lad and good luck with the journal.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well last night must have been a good legs session because i was walking like John Wayne this morning - stood up out of bed and my legs almost gave way.

Got my Push session tommorow night so ill post up and let you know how that went.

Cant wait for next week to hit Deadlifts & Squats heavier and heavier. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised you can do 110kg on SLDL but only 90 on squats. Are you doing them with strict form and proper straight legs/straight back?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Possibly not doing them with strict correct form - however today i can feel my thighs and hamstrings have been worked.

Maybe next week i should check my form on the SLDL.

Are the legs supposed to be locked, back straight and bend at the waist?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

id double check on the form mate, most exercises for a few reps i do loose form and cheat for the sake of another rep but deadlifts are dangerous to lose form

drop the weight if you are arching your back, you really dont want to injure yourself

nice one on starting a journo!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the reason i managed more on SLDL than on squats is because i had a slight bend in my knees which was probably more like a standard deadlift.

Ill drop the weight slightly next week and kepe an eye on my form.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So tonight i trained my first Push Session as follows:

*Push Night*

*DB Bench Press*

Warm up 10x20kgs

Set 1 5x32.5kgs

Set 2 5x32.5kgs

Set 3 5x32.5kgs

Set 4 5x32.5kgs

Set 5 5x35kgs

*Standing Military Press*

Warm Up 10x30kgs

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x50kgs

Set 5 5x50kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Warm Up 10x40kgs

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

*DB Incline Bench Press*

Warm Up 10x22.5kgs

Set 1 5x30kgs

Set 2 5x30kgs

Set 3 5x30kgs

Set 4 5x30kgs

Set 5 5x30kgs

Since upping the amount of food i am eating after following advice from the nutrition forum i have been really bloated and since swapping my training from 3 full bodies to Pull, Push & Legs my chest seems to have lost shape.

When i was training 3 full bodies per week i was hitting my chest each session and it was taking shape and i seemed to be building muscle too but now it has lost shape and in laymans terms (Feels like a sack of ****).

Any comments - could it be down to lack of form, me wanting too much too soon or should i be doing something else???


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

If it helps my diet is as follows:

*Breakfast*

6 Scrambled Eggs

(2x) Wholemeal Toast

*Snack*

Tin Of Tuna In Spring Water

50g Almonds

*Lunch*

Tuna or Chicken Salad

*Pre-Training Snack*

Boiled Egg Sandwiches (2x Boiled Eggs & 2 Wholemeal Bread Rolls)

1 Large Banana

*Post Training (Not taken on non-training days)*

Maximuscle Cyclone Shake (I know what people think of Cyclone but i get it cheap)

*Dinner*

Either Chicken/ Steak/ Salmon

50g Wholemeal Pasta

Brocolli & Carrots

*Snack (1 Hour Before Bed)*

200g Cottage Cheese

1 Pint Of Milk

I tend to stick to this best i can at a weekend too - i may have a slight cheat meal on a Saturday night but during the day i stay as strict as possible.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with the training and the journal.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Good luck with the training and the journal.


Cheers, im not sure whether my chest feels out of shape because im not hitting it as much and possibly partly to do with being bloated.

I want to stick to the PPL training as i enjoy it and even though i am only 1 week into it my shoulders, back, arms and legs feel as though they are going to see great results.

To be honest its my lower chest that is carrying a bit of bodyfat - Is it possible that this will get burnt off as i progress and begin to build muscle???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> To be honest its my lower chest that is carrying a bit of bodyfat - Is it possible that this will get burnt off as i progress and begin to build muscle???


Yes - assuming that your calorie expenditure is more than your intake.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Based on what i have detailed above i am going to take it on a weekly basis when i weigh myself.

If i seem to be putting too much weight on then ill pull it back and if i am not putting weight on then ill up it slightly until i get the right balance.

Hopefully when i get a few weeks into it i will start to notice my chest taking shape too.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH mate I'd stick the scales in the back of the airing cupboard and just go by what the mirror tells you. IMO Weight should only be a factor when you're trying to make it into a particular class.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> TBH mate I'd stick the scales in the back of the airing cupboard and just go by what the mirror tells you. IMO Weight should only be a factor when you're trying to make it into a particular class.


The only reason i check the scales is because sometimes when i look in the mirror i cant tell whether its my imagination or i have actually put size on.

Weighed myself this morning and since 21/12/08 i have put 4.5lbs on which i dont doubt some of that maybe fat due to Christmas binge but im still glad that i seem to be making good progess.

Fell off the wagon a bit this weekend - went to a leaving do on Friday night and had a skin full of Vodka then felt terrible yesterday so binged out most of the day.

Back to the diet today and will be hitting the gym again harder this week.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a picture of me taken at the end of November - i have gained a bit of size on my shoulders, arms and lats but due to my camera being broken i cant get an up to date picture.










As ive previously said i am planning on clean bulking until the end of April then cut until end of June. Based on how i look now & that i am carrying more fat than i want to be - will 8 weeks be enough time to cut down and get ripped for holiday.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i did my second Pull session tonight and it went pretty well - managed to increase my weight considerably from last week. It took last week as a learning curve as to what weight to use as i havent done 5x5 before:

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x115kgs *PB*

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x55kgs

Set 4 5x65kgs

Set 5 5x65kgs *PB*

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs *PB *

*The Lat Pulldowns weights are assuming that they increase in 10kg increments as the markings have been rubbed off. Theres roughly 18-20 plates and i go to a hardcore bodybuilding gym so cant imagine that the highest weight would be 100kg.*

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 5x17.5kgs

Set 2 5x17.5kgs

Set 3 4x17.5kgs *PB*

Set 4 5x15kgs

Set 5 5x15kgs

I dropped the weight on the last 2 sets because i was swinging them up and wanted to keep my form.

Pretty impressed with myself tonight as i have hit a few personal bests - i know they not seem that impressive to most people but since i have started to focus on training more i have managed to lift more.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice deadlifts mate. I'd question the weight on your pulldown: it's likely that each plate in the stack is 9kg. I think the one in my (commercial) gym goes up to about 130-140kg.

For biceps, 3x8 might be enough. But experiment, it'll do no harm.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Nice deadlifts mate. I'd question the weight on your pulldown: it's likely that each plate in the stack is 9kg. I think the one in my (commercial) gym goes up to about 130-140kg.
> 
> For biceps, 3x8 might be enough. But experiment, it'll do no harm.


Im training legs tommorow night so ill ask what weight they increase by and amend my lifts accordingly.

Im really starting to enjoy deadlifts and even more so because i managed to keep perfect form - I felt like i had more in me too.

Would you reccomend throwing in some 1RM stuff too?

TBH i thought about dropping Biceps to 3x8 and 15kgs to make sure i keep form.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

After you're used to the movement, why not do some 1RM. Just leave the ego at the door - don't injure yourself! The first time I did 1RM I got 180; just a few weeks later it was 220.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> After you're used to the movement, why not do some 1RM. Just leave the ego at the door - don't injure yourself! The first time I did 1RM I got 180; just a few weeks later it was 220.


Im only starting my second week of it so want to make sure i keep my form and start building my weight up before going crazy.

Although i reckon that with a proper warm up on legs tommorow i should be able to go heavier on squats.

Just need to drop the weight on SLDL and make sure i am keeping the legs locked.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Richards9876 said:


> :
> 
> Over the past week i have been really bloated & lathargic - in fact my stomach looks like i am pregnant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i did my second Legs session tonight and after some advice on my form for SLDL i dropped the weight slightly and kept my legs straight as advised.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

2RM @ 100kgs - *PB*

Last week i only managed 4 Sets on 90kgs but this week i managed 5 Sets on 90kgs plus the 2RM.

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

As i said above last week i was doing SLDL on 110kgs but with incorrect form - this week i dropped the weight and kept the form.

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs *PB*

Ive only managed to increase my weights slightly this week but legs have always been a weak point for me so i dont want to go adding weight like a bull in a china shop. I would rather up the weight gradually and keep correct form.

Each week i am going to try and go heavier on the last set.Then push it to 2/3 sets on the heavier weight the following week until i can manage 5 sets on that weight and then i will up the last set again & so on.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Where do you train, dude?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Collosus Gym in Blackpool. Do you know it?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO, if I was you, I wouldn't even contemplate dieting in June, even if you've added some quality mass since your last pic.

You need plenty of good, clean calories and a little bit of CV during the week to keep you ticking over.

Build your base first and diet when you need to, IMO.

Your training looks fine, nice and basic, nothing complicated, so keep doing what you're doing and you'll gain perfectly fine.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Richards9876 said:


> Collosus Gym in Blackpool. Do you know it?


Yeah, used to train there for 3 years until about 10 months ago.

Decent gym. If Steve Daley is still there, ask that guy questions until you have nothing left to ask - he is a fountain of knowledge and trains superbly.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> IMO, if I was you, I wouldn't even contemplate dieting in June, even if you've added some quality mass since your last pic.
> 
> You need plenty of good, clean calories and a little bit of CV during the week to keep you ticking over.
> 
> ...


Why would you reccomend not dieting then?

Basically i want to put some size on and be lean too for when i hit the beach in Florida. I dont want to have built some good size but still have unwanted fat around my stomach & obliques. I would love to be ripped for holiday but realistcally i dont think i will have gained enough muscle to go on such a strict cut.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That's why I said keep CV in :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

How much CV would you reccomend per week?

Must admit i cant stand CV but if its required to get lean then i suppose i wont have a choice.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO, I'd start with x3 30 min sessions after your training.

Maybe as you get closer do 30 mins three times a week before breaky and a little after training, but it depends how lean you want to be.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Would you say im best to start CV now or leave it until i have built some more mass/ nearer to my holiday.

I was thinking of concentraing on clean eating/ heavy training until at least end of March & then introduce some CV work once it gets lighter morning & evening and i am getting closer to Florida.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why wait, eh?

It not only will lean you up a little, it'll help your heart etc. Many, many people do 30 mins after training to keep them trim and keep the heart and lungs healthy.

If you're eating quality cals, you can still gain muscle and remain lean.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill look at adding some in then pal.

So where do you train now then if youve left Collosus?

Dont think i know Steve although the name rings a bell - what does he look like?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Done my second Push Session tonight and to be honest it was a bit of a random session partly because the gym was packed and i couldnt get on some of the equipment and also because my shoulder was a bit sore so couldnt push myself as much on everything.

*Push Session*

*Smith Machine Bench Press (Only thing available)*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

I have been doing DB Bench Press previously but after reading some threads i believe BB Bench is better for building strength, shape & mass to the chest??? (Am i correct in saying this?)

Couldnt get onto the Flat Bench so had to make do with the Smith Machine.

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x50kgs

Set 5 5x50kgs

Wanted to go heavier tonight but didnt want to push it too much with my shoulder hurting and put myself out of training for a while.

*Incline DB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x25kgs

Set 2 5x27.5kgs

Set 3 5x27.5kgs

Set 4 5x27.5kgs

Set 5 5x27.5kgs

I felt a bit weak on this tonight due to the pain in my shoulders - hopefully i will go heavier next week.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

Managed 3 sets on 100kgs where as last week i only managed 2 sets so at least i managed to make progress on something.

So overall i am a bit disapointed with training tonight - i still feel pumped and that i have done a reasonable workout but would have liked to go heavier.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Richards9876 said:


> Ill look at adding some in then pal.
> 
> So where do you train now then if youve left Collosus?
> 
> Dont think i know Steve although the name rings a bell - what does he look like?


I'm not anywhere at the mo, going through a mid-life crisis, but I was training at Dave Steele's Oxygym, and I'm hoping to be starting back at the end of this month :thumbup1:

Steve is is about 44-45 years old, short dark/bits of grey hair, big as a barn powerlifter physique - absolute legend he is.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill keep an eye out for him - theres a fair few big guys in there. I saw one guy doing weighted chins the other day with 40kgs round his waist.

I cant even do 10chins with no weight.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What warm-up protocol do you follow for your shoulders? If you damage your rotator cuff you could be out for weeks. I've done mine in and it's a right PITA. So now before every workout (even one that doesn't directly affect shoulders) I will do RC stretching and, if appropriate, some light resistance exercises. Try to avoid the smith if you can as it can be rough on your shoulders too.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I tend to do a couple of warm up sets at around 60% of my normal lifts and then get stuck into my sets.

Im pretty sure that my shoulder pain is from sleeping in a strange position because it only came on this morning when i woke up and i had slept on my arm.

What do you do for RC stretching? Where is your rotator cuff?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The rotator cuff is a group of small muscles in your shoulder joint. Google "rotator cuff exercises", there are loads of videos on YouTube. Prevention is better than cure, trust me.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> The rotator cuff is a group of small muscles in your shoulder joint. Google "rotator cuff exercises", there are loads of videos on YouTube. Prevention is better than cure, trust me.


Will do pal. Thanks for the tip - hoping that it eases of because i was planning my pull session for Sunday so could do with being on top form.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well my shoulder is fine but due to other commitments arising and my gym only being open 10-2pm on a Sunday it looks as though im not going to be able to get there today.

I normally train Pull (Tuesday), Legs (Wednesday) & Push (Friday) - the reason i train these days is because i cannot make it on Monday & Thursday nights and im lucky if i get time at a weekend.

This week however, i am going away for the weekend with the girlfriend early Friday morning and returning Sunday night so will be away when i would normally train my Push session.

For this week would i be better training legs with my Pull or Push session or just giving legs a miss alltogether???


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since no-one has come forward with advice as to whether or not to pair legs with Pull/ Push i am going to see how i go on with my Push session tommorow and possibly so legs tommorow night.

Tonight i have had a bit of a strange Pull session with me hitting a PB on Deadlifts and going heavier on some exercises but struggling badly with my grip on Lat Pulldowns due to the bar i had to use being like a cheese grater and ripping my hands to pieces.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x115kgs

Set 2 5x115kgs

Set 3 5x115kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

2RM @ 140kgs *PB*

Well chuffed with Deadlifts tonight as i managed 2RM @ 140kgs with perfect form and 100% lockout. Also managed to increase my 5 sets quite a bit from last week going from 1 Set on 115kgs to 3 Sets & then a further 2 Sets on 120kgs. :thumb:

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

As i have said above - the bar i had to use was like a cheese grater and the bar with the rubber grips was being used by someone else so i was struggling with grip badly. Not happy with Lat Pulldowns tonight but hopefully i can make up for it next week.

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x65kgs

Set 2 5x65kgs

Set 3 5x65kgs

Set 4 5x65kgs

Set 5 5x65kgs

Managed to increase my lifts from 2 Sets of 65kgs to 5 Sets this week - i probably had more in me but my hands were throbbing from Lat Pulldowns and was struggling with grip again.

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 5x15kgs

Set 2 5x15kgs

Set 3 5x15kgs

Set 4 5x17.5kgs

Set 5 5x17.5kgs (4 Reps)

By the last set of Bicep Curls i had nothing left - my hands were throbbing and i was absolutly knackered.

All in all was a pretty good session but could have been better if i had more grip. Having said that i managed 2RM @ 140kgs DL which i am well chuffed with.

Think im going to have to invest in some straps & possibly gloves at the weekend to get round the grip situation. :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice lifts, dude.

Try not to play the numbers game with things like bicep curls etc. I bet the gym was heaving at tea-time!!!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Nice lifts, dude.
> 
> Try not to play the numbers game with things like bicep curls etc. I bet the gym was heaving at tea-time!!!


Cheers, it was getting pretty busy when i left. Tonight was pretty dead which was good because it meant i didnt have to wait to use anything.

Well, ive done my Pull session tonight - didnt get time to do any legs so ill have to miss them this week and hit them with avengence next week.

*Push Session*

*BB Bench Press *

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x70kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

Tonight was the first time in a long time that i have done BB Flat Bench so my lifts arent going to break any records but i want to keep my form and build the weight up gradually.

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x50kgs

Set 5 4x55kgs

Dont seem to be upping the weight much on Military Press but managed to get 4 reps out on 55kgs on the last set. Dont want to up the weight too much and lose form so im not worrying too much.

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 8x27.5kgs

Set 2 8x27.5kgs

Set 3 8x27.5kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

Managed to up the weight to 110kgs on the last set but felt my form suffered on the last 2 reps. So next week i think ill see how i go with form and possibly lower the weight.

Feel like i am good progress on all my lifts considering ive only been training with this programme for 3 weeks now.

Something i have noticed on Bicep/ Tricep exercises is that i dont feel as though my right arm gets worked as much. I am right handed so could it be that arm is stronger or could it be down to form??

Any comments on my progress or the bicep/ tricep exercises will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm quite surprised that you're doing 100-110kg on pushdowns but only 80kg on bench. Is your form on pushdowns strict?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I'm quite surprised that you're doing 100-110kg on pushdowns but only 80kg on bench. Is your form on pushdowns strict?


Well thats what got my thinking - i seem to be stuggling when i get onto the 2/3rd set.

Should i drop the weight slightly and concentrate on form?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Probably. I do pushdowns after two big chest exercises and it's all I can do to get out a few sets of 10 with 85kg. Are you leaning into the movement? That can "cheat" the weight down as the angles are more favourable.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Probably. I do pushdowns after two big chest exercises and it's all I can do to get out a few sets of 10 with 85kg. Are you leaning into the movement? That can "cheat" the weight down as the angles are more favourable.


Well as you can see above - i tend to do pushdowns after Flat Bench, Military & Incline Press so by that point i am running out of steam.

I lean into the movement on most of the sets - Should i be leaning at all then or just towards the end?

How do the rest of my lifts look? Other than pushdowns and Flat Bench the rest of my lifts feel pretty solid.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The rest of it looks good to me, now that you have done 2x5 at 80 on bench try going for all 5 sets next week. On pushdowns, I believe correct form is to stand up straight with your upper arm pinned to the sides... certainly, leaning in makes it easier.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> The rest of it looks good to me, now that you have done 2x5 at 80 on bench try going for all 5 sets next week. On pushdowns, I believe correct form is to stand up straight with your upper arm pinned to the sides... certainly, leaning in makes it easier.


Think ill drop the weight to 80kgs next week and check my form before looking at upping the weight again.

This week has been a but of a strange week because i have had to miss legs and ive switched some rep ranges & exercises so next week should be better.

Gonna go for the 5 Sets on Bench Press next week - must admit i am loving Deadlifts at the moment, especially since im lifting heavy and keeping my form.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well im off to Edinburgh for a long weekend in the morning so ive got 5 days off from training & diet. Its going to be hard to diet while im away so im going to take this as an opportunity to relax and then ill hit the gym hard again next week.

Watch this space - i feel another leap on Squats & Deadlifts next week:thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well ive just got back from Edinburgh - had a great weekend but ate far too much of the wrong kinds of foods. Chocolate cake, chips, Subway etc etc.

As much as i tried to eat right it was difficult because we were always on the go and had to grab some food as & when we could.

I now feel like a fat sack of s**t & like all my hard work has gone down the pan in a matter of days.

Well, whats done is done and now im home im back on the clean foods and back to training this week to start making progress again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

One day off the wagon won't hurt. Well, two. You should see the pigging out that has been done by other members this weekend - I had a pizza, beer and some chocolate and that was just a starter for some!!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well Friday kind of went like this:

Breakfast - Normal

Snack - Normal

Lunch - Normal

Snack - (2x) Pints Of Budwiser

(2x) Smirnoff Mule Cocktails

Dinner - 14oz Steak with all the trimmings

(2x) Pints Of Budwiser

Saturday:

Breakfast - Eggs, Sausages, Weetabix

Snack - Portion Of Proper Chippy Chips

Bottle Of Full Fat Coke

Lunch - Foot Long Subway

Snack - Ham Sandwiches

Piece Of Chocolate Fudge Cake that could choke a donkey

Dinner - Lamb Shank with Mash & Veg

Today hasnt been too bad but having said that - now i have binged for a few days i am more determined to hit the gym and increase my lifts.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG they still do Smirnoff Mule??


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

They certainly do in The Mercury Point Hotel Bar in Edinburgh - both me and girlfriend sank a few in the afternoon to warm us up from the scottish weather. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So tonight was Pull Session and first night back after 6 days break from training and it was well worth the rest because i went in the right frame of mind and progressed well.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x120kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Last week i only managed 3 Sets on 120kgs so im chuffed with getting 6 Sets this week.

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

Not too disimilar to last week but i dropped the weight on the first few sets to make sure my form was correct.

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x65kgs

Set 2 5x65kgs

Set 3 5x65kgs

Set 4 5x70kgs

Set 5 5x70kgs

For the past few weeks i have been hovering on 65kgs for 5 Sets but this week i managed to up the weight to 70kgs on the last 2 sets which i am pleased with.

Overall, i am really pleased with tonights session and my progress on Deadlifts seems to be coming along nicely which i am really chuffed about.

I didnt really drink that often anyway but recently i seem to have had a fair bit of social gatherings so have fallen fowl. But i am now going to cut the booze full stop for 8 weeks to see how that improves me progress.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> *Lat Pulldowns*
> 
> Set 1 5x100kgs
> 
> ...


And is it? 110kg on pulldowns but only 65 on rows suggests to me that you're cheating these down - i.e. leaning back at the start of the pull. Nothing wrong with a bit of cheating, but at the same time... Try some narrow-grip chins/pull-ups. I can do whatever number of pulldowns at a heavy weight, but 5 chins kills me.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I tend to lean back when i first pull the weight down and then try to keep at a steady angle which is usually leant slightly back.

I find it hard to sit bolt upright when doing them infront of the neck because of the way in which the lat pulldown bar comes down.

Does it still work the same muscles etc when leaning back slightly or is it a complete waste of time???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well you should lean back slighly in pulldowns anyway, about a 20-30 degree angle from perpendicular if I recall correctly. But I always find that when the weight gets above a certain level, I cheat every rep. You don't really have the same luxury on chins.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I lean back at a similar angle to what you have mentioned - im not sure why i can pull more on Lat Pulldowns than BB Bent Over Row but looking at some of the videos on Youtube about form and looking at some of the serious bodybuilders in my gym i thought i was doing it right.

I must also admit that i never do chin ups - partly because i am crap at them and dont want to embarass myself due to training in a hardcore gym on my own. Also, the only chin up bar in my gym is on the cable crossover machine and that is ALWAYS being used so ive got more chance of pulling Jessica Simpson than getting on that around the times i train.

Thought about getting one at home but i dont have anywhere to put one.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> I must also admit that i never do chin ups - partly because i am crap at them and dont want to embarass myself due to training in a hardcore gym on my own. Also, the only chin up bar in my gym is on the cable crossover machine and that is ALWAYS being used so ive got more chance of pulling Jessica Simpson than getting on that around the times i train.


That's what I thought too, and was doing assisted chins on a machine. The the other week I trained in a proper hardcore dungeon gym and did free chins, with a little push on the last 2-3 reps. No more assisted chins for me now. I know I can do them. As for the cables issue, nobody will mind if you ask nicely to jump on in between sets, unless they're asses.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill start to try and incoroporate some Chins into my next week Pull session.

Should i try and aim to do 5 Sets of as many chins as i can to start with (I know that at the moment i wont be able to 5x5 yet)???

Do you think i should just carry on as i am with Lat Pulldowns providing i am not leaning back too much and swinging the weight down???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

First time I did chins last week, I managed 3 sets of 6 or 7, bearing in mind I was given a bit of a push in the last 2 reps of each set. This week I did 2x5, 2x4.

Remember that 5x5 is really for the big compounds (squat, dead, bench, OHP, rows) and for the other "assistance" exercises you can get away with 3 or 4 sets of 6-8 reps. So you could do 2 sets of as many chins as you can manage, then 2x8 on pulldowns. Or just do chins. Or pulldowns. Don't be afraid to mix things up every few weeks.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers Darren, ill try some chins next week and mix it up a bit with the Lat Pulldowns. I really enjoy pulldowns so may keep the 5x5 or switch to 3x8 depending on how i feel.

Glad i started the journal now - god knows where i would be without the advise i get on here.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> Glad i started the journal now - god knows where i would be without the advise i get on here.


I say that every time I post in my journal. If I hadn't started a journal or asked for pointers on my routine, I'd probably still be doing 20 sets for arms and 30 for legs...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I say that every time I post in my journal. If I hadn't started a journal or asked for pointers on my routine, I'd probably still be doing 20 sets for arms and 30 for legs...


Amen to that, i feel like i have gained so much knowledge and progression in the gym since starting the journal.

Oh & 5x5 rocks for compunds - i am offically loving Deadlifts & Squats.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So tonight was Legs Session & what a session - i left with my legs shaking like a sh**ing dog. Kept the correct form - felt every rep and manged to up the weight on a couple of sets.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x95kgs

Set 5 5x95kgs

Chuffed that i managed 2 sets on 95kgs as thats the most i have ever managed with correct form. My goal is to manage 5x5 on 100kgs by the end of February, if not before.

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x95kgs

Set 5 5x95kgs

Ive dropped the weight slightly over the past few weeks while i got my form correct but tonight i managed to up the weight on the last 2 sets (Cheers to Darren for the advice on Squats/ SLDL form/ weights)

Felt these working through every rep and was again well chuffed with SLDL tonight.

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

Managed 120kgs for 1 set last week but i felt like i would be better doing 5 sets on 110kgs with correct form. Overall im still pleased with tonight.

Up to now this weeks training is feeling very solid and im pleased with my progession - especially on Deadlifts & Squats.

Hoping for a monster Push Session on Friday to finish the week off.

Bif of a strange question - Does anyone else get scratches/ red marks on there shoulders after Squats where the bar has been resting on the shoulders?????????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> Bif of a strange question - Does anyone else get scratches/ red marks on there shoulders after Squats where the bar has been resting on the shoulders?????????


Constantly. They fade after a few days.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

As long as its not just me - mine fade within a couple of days too.

Have you heard or had much experience on natural testosterone boosters? Done a bit of research but people seem to have mixed opinions/ experiences.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, the red marks show you're a real man and don't need puffy sponge padding.

Well done on the squats, dude - great achivement. God, I used to get funny looks squatting in that gym at tea-time - no fcuker squats.

You could afford to remove the squat cage for 11 hours of the day in that gym. It's never used.

Too many 'chest and arms' boys in there.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't that most commercial gyms? I find that I hardly ever have to wait for the rack in my gym, and when I do, people are actually squatting... with a weight I wouldn't use for a warm-up :lol:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds familiar - i train at a hardcore gym and i still hardly ever see anyone squatting & deadlifting for that matter.

For some reason the exercise of choice where i train is either Lat Pulldowns or Shoulder Press - there are guys i see in there every week that probably class themselves as proper bodybuilders that never even touch the squat rack.

Im sure some of them think its a funny shaped coat rack.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So tonight was my Push Session & it wasnt the monster session i was hoping for:

*Push Session*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

Chuffed with Bench Press tonight as i managed 5 sets on 80kgs rather than the 3 sets i did last week.

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x50kgs

Set 5 5x50kgs

No increase in weight from last week - i seem to be stuggling with Military Press. By the last couple of sets im running out of steam - its starting to drive me mad because i am not managing to up the weight after almost 4 weeks. *Any suggestions or is it just being patient?*

*DB Incline Bench Press*

Set 1 5x22.5kgs

Set 2 5x22.5kgs

Set 3 5x22.5kgs

I dropped the weight 5kgs from last week and still felt like i was struggling towards the end.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

I have dropped the weight on these on purpose after the advice from Darren to keep them strict (Thanks Darren) - felt them a lot more and got a much better burn.

Overall i am fairly disapointed - i seem to be progressing nicely with my Pull & Legs sessions but Push sessions seem to be all over the place. BB Bench i am pleased with as i havent done this for ages and am starting to build my strength on this and im fairly happy with Pushdowns now i know to not got crazy with the weight.

However, its Military Press & DB Incline that is driving me mad. I dont feel like i am progressing that much and its getting me down a bit.

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You could do what I tried - I split my push day into two, doing chest on one and shoulders on the other. Bench and OHP/Mil press are both big moves. I find that I have benefited from it.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Suppose i could train Push/ Chest on a Friday and then Push/ Shoulders on a Saturday or Sunday.

If i split them would i still just do the 4 exercises but over 2 workouts or add more exercises in???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Initially I just did the same exercises, though I did/do triceps on both days as they were lagging behind in terms of strength. I just found that I didn't have enough time available to do everything I needed to on chest and shoulders in the same session.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Time isnt an issue as i managed to get it all done in an hour tonight but i am just disappointed in what i have achieved.

Do if i split the push sessions it could look like this:

*Push/ Chest:*

BB Bench Press

DB Incline Press

Tricep Pushdowns

*Push/ Shoulders:*

Standing Military Press

Dips

*What else could i do on the shoudlers session???*

Have you found that splitting them has made you progress better then & does it not matter that i would still be doing Pull & Legs both in one session each?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lateral raises. Key for good shoulders.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, think i might give this a try next week. Would the above split with 3 exercises on each be enough?

Ive noticed on your journal that on your shoulders session you do reverse flyes - any particluar reason why you do these???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Rear delts, upper back and, to an extent, traps. Don't do them religiously, but I still think that reverse flyes and similar rear delt exercises have their place. And trust me, three exercises can be enough if you're doing it right


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Am i right in thinking that i would be better doing 3x8 on Lateral Raises?

Also, if i am doing Pushdowns on my Chest session would i be better doing something different on my shoulders session?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I do 3x8 or 4x6 for the "assistance" exercises, leaving the 5x5 for the heavy compounds only. Start with 3x8.

By all means chop and change your triceps exercises and you don't have to do them twice in the week - I only did because they were weak and holding back my bench. Dips, pushdowns, CGBP, skullcrushers - it's all good.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well my triceps are weak too and i would like to work them more. Im not too worried about Biceps because they are coming on nicely and get worked well on the other exercises.

Think im going to give this a bash from next week & see how i get on. Hopefully ill manage to progess better this way.

Cheers for all the advice Darren - youve been a big help. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Now before people say that scales are the devil - i was just curious as to how much weight i had put on because i felt like i had put some size on and wanted to confirm in my own mind that i had.

So this morning i weighed myself and since 06/12/08 i have only put 2lbs on - which i am really surprised with because i felt like i had put some size on and looked slightly bigger.

My diet is:

Breakfast:

(6x) Scrambled Eggs

(2x) Wholemeal Toast (Dry)

(1x) Large Banana

Snack:

Tin Of Tuna In Spring Water

50g Dried Almonds

Lunch:

Either Chicken Breast or Tin Of Tuna

Salad

Pre-Training:

(2x) Boiled Egg Sandwiches

(1x) Large Banana

Post Training:

Maximuscle Cyclone

Dinner:

Either Steak, Chicken or Salmon

50g Wholemeal Pasta

Brocolli & Carrots

Snack:

200g Low Fat Cottage Cheese

1 Pint Of Semi-Skimmed Milk

I felt like the above was a fairly decent clean bulking diet but if i have only added 2lbs in 2 months & training hard 3 times per week with plenty of rest etc then what do you think i could be doing wrong or is ir just a patience thing???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Muscle is denser than fat. I am the same weight I was 9 months ago but I'm bigger.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

A couple of people ive spoken to have said that to be honest - im just going to go off the mirror and measurements of my chest, arms etc.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Had a really ****e day at work today so went into the gym angry and p155ed off so had plenty of stress to work off & it worked well for me gladly.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 4x130kgs

Really Really chuffed with deadlifts tonight - last week was the first week i managed 5 sets of 120kgs and this week i have managed 3 sets on 130kgs. Grip went on the last set so only managed 4 reps but overall i am still loving the deadlifts. :thumb:

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x70kgs

Set 3 5x70kgs

Set 4 5x70kgs

Set 5 5x70kgs

Again, well pleased with these tonight. Last week i managed 2 sets of 70kgs yet this week i managed 5 sets which i am loving. :thumb:

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

Pretty similar set to last week on pulldowns but i kept my form and felt each rep so am pleased with them. I would rather ease the weight up gradually and keep form than let my ego take over.

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 5x15kgs

Set 2 5x15kgs

Set 3 5x15kgs

Set 4 5x15kgs

Set 5 5x15kgs

Im not trying to break any records with bicep curls but instead just keep form and increase the weight when i feel ready.

In conclusion i am well pleased with tonights session - especially deadlifts. Ive felt a bit lathargic & bloated today but tommorow will be the true test if i feel the DOMS.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i thought i would have major DOMS today after doing 130kgs on Deadlifts last night but other than a dull ache im fine which was a surprise.

Trained Legs tonight and have had an awesome session so with tonight & last night i am having a storming week so far.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 4x100kgs

I was aiming to squat 100kgs for 5 sets by the end of February but given that i have done 3 sets tonight i may have to evaluate my goal. :thumb:

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x95kgs

Set 3 5x95kgs

Set 4 5x95kgs

Set 5 5x95kgs

Last week i managed 2 sets on 95kgs and this week i upped that to 4 sets. I had more in me but lazyness took over and i couldnt be ar5ed swapping the plates. Really pleased with my progress on SLDL though.

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Really starting to feel some development in my calves now - something that i have always neglected in the past but must admit i am loving calf raises.

After speaking to Darren, i am going to split my push session and train chest on Friday night then shoulders on Sunday. I just hope i manage to keep my storming training sessions going into my push. :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I like your leg session, dude, it's nothing complicated and it's exactly what's required to build big legs.

Where do you work?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers pal - must admit i am really loving the big compound movements. Trying to keep it as simple as possible and push myself as much as i can to keep building muscle.

Everytime i think about skipping the last couple of reps or if i think about playing it safe and not upping the weight - i think to myself that i train 4 times per week for roughly 45 mins per session and 45 mins of sweat, pain & tears is nothing compared to how many minutes, hours & days there are in a week.

Work at Moorland Motors in Blackpool, the Vauxhall, Chevrolet & Saab main dealership. Its not great but it pays the bills for the time being.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well after some advice from Winsor81 i have switched lettuce for spinach with my lunchtime salad as of today and i must admit its makes the salad much tastier.

So tonight i went to the gym and trained Push/ Chest session and the spinach certainly did the trick - Popeye eat your heart out.

*Push Session*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

I havent upped the weight from last week as i am still concious of my form and dont want my ego to take over before i build muscle in my chest.

*DB Incline Bench*

Set 1 10x25kgs

Set 2 10x25kgs

Set 3 10x27.5kgs

Not a massive increase on weight from last week but i managed to go deeper with the dumbbells and felt every rep. Thanks to Darren for suggesting spliting my push sessions. I felt like i had much more energy on Incline than i did after Military Press in previous weeks.

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 12x25kgs

Set 2 12x25kgs

Set 2 12x25kgs

Am i right in thinking that DB Pullovers are a good exercise for chest???

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x90kgs

Felt these a lot more for doing the extra 3 reps on each set rather than 5x5 - pleased with my triceps tonight as i left the gym and they were mega pumped. :thumbup1:

So overall i have had a great week of training so far - hope i can carry it on and doing a storming Push/ Shoulders session on Sunday.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im so glad that i split my push sessions - went to the gym this morning and trained Push/ Shoulders session and i felt a lot stronger on Military Press than when i trained them after chest.

*Push Session (Shoulders)*

*Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x55kgs

Set 5 4x55kgs

Compared to last week when i trained military press after bb bench press i felt a lot stonger and felt every rep much more - not a massive improvement on weight but i was more controlled with the reps.

*Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

First time ive done these for a longtime so didnt want to go crazy on the weight - i really felt these when i had come out of the gym. My shoulders were really pumped. :thumb:

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x90kgs

Same weight as when i trained them after my chest session but my triceps are lagging slightly & i have just started to see some improvement so am glad to be seeing results.

Overall a good end to the week with training - really looking forward to hitting them gym again in the week and hammering squats & deadlifts...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im offically never eating Pizza again - i had a cheat meal last night with friends and had 6 pieces of pizza.

About an hour after i had finished eating i got bad stomach ache and this morning i had really bad stomach and was sh1tting for britain.

Think that my stomach isnt used to grease and cheese anymore - ive been so bloated all day that i look 8 months pregnant.

All that for 6 pieces of Pizza just isnt worth it...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just before i post up my lifts from tonights pull session, im hoping someone can clarify something for me.

The bar that was on the squat rack & that i used was bigger than the one i use normally (It felt like it weighed more) - as far as i was aware the bars were all the same.

Are there different weighted bars?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Short answer - yes. A "standard" oly bar should be 7ft long, something like 2in circumference and 20kg weight. You can get stronger ones which are thicker and weigh more.

Bad times on the pizza. I had one and a half small Domino's last night.... it's been a cheat week, never mind a cheat meal.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Think that Pizza doesnt agree with me at all so will be giving it a miss in the future and sticking to my good old mixed grills or lasagna.

Since im not sure exactly what the bar weighed i am going to say it weighed the standard 20kgs but in my own mind i am fairly sure it was more than that. From next week i will make sure that i use the same bar as i use normally use.

So this is how tonights Pull Session went:

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x130kgs

Set 2 5x130kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 3x130kgs

An overall improvement from last week as i only managed 3x130kgs. As i said, i am sure the bar was more than 20kgs but next week will be the test when i switch back to the thinner bar as to whether 130kgs feels any easier.

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

Not an improvement on last week but im am trying to keep form and not cheat. *Any comments on whether i should be increasing the weight on this regularly?*

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x70kgs

Set 3 5x70kgs

Set 4 5x70kgs

Set 5 4x70kgs

Grip went on the last set and as i say, pretty sure the bar weighed more than 20kgs so next week will be a better test. Overall though i am glad with my sets/reps.

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x15kgs

Set 2 8x15kgs

Set 3 8x15kgs

Other than Deadlifts i havent really progressed loads from last week but i dont want to keep upping the weight because i feel i have to and risk losing form. I would rather up the weight when i feel ready and see what difference swicthing back to the other bar does.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Based on my progress so far - how does it look like i am progressing?

I have noticed a big difference in strength and some size too.

Another quick question, are DB Pullovers any good as a chest exercise?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well ive got DOMS in my lower back today from Deadlifts last night but nothing too severe which is good.

Anyway, Legs Session tonight and ive had a storming session if i dont say so myself.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 4x100kgs

A massive improvement on last week where i managed 3x5 @ 100kgs - a couple of shaky reps but overall i kept my form and walked away from the squat rack with my legs shaking like a sh1tt1ng dog. :thumb:

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 3x100kgs

Huge improvement from last week - only problem i had was my grip. Hands were still throbbing from Deads last night.

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x120kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Again, a huge improvement from last week as i only managed 2x5 @ 120kgs.

Really loving the squats now - i was walking out of the gym looking like i had done an all night session with Paul O Grady...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well i thought i would have had DOMS yesterday after doing 5x5 @ 100kgs on Squats but nothing what so ever which was a surprise.

Tonight i have just trained Chest Push Session & although it was a decen workout overall i left feeling somewhat disheartened.

*Push Session (Chest)*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

Same as last week but i dont feel anywhere near ready to up the weight - seem to be struggling with BB Bench. Think my chest is the weakest part of my body.

*DB Incline Bench*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 8x30kgs

Managed to increase the weight from last week which i am pleased about - at my peak last year i managed 3x5 @ 38kgs so am aiming to build the weight back up on this.

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x30kgs

Set 2 10x30kgs

Set 3 10x30kgs

An increase of 5kg from last week which i am pleased with.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x90kgs

Same as last week but these are done at the end of a chest workout so i am usually running out of steam and dont want to lose form by letting ego take over.

Overall, i am pleased with my progress with my arms, back, shoulders & legs but i feel like my chest is making minimal/ no muscle gains.

Now ive only been doing BB Bench for the last couple of weeks so accept that im no going to be benching 150kgs within weeks but my chest feels like its mostly fat and that its lagging behind the rest of my body.

Could it be that i am doing something wrong, i am being too impatient when it comes to chest progression or f**ks knows???

My diet it nailed, training feels spot on as i am lifting to my max every workout and i have only cheated on my diet once in almost 3 weeks.

Any suggestions?????????????????????


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Who do i have to sleep with to get some advice around here? :bounce:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It could be just old-fashioned impatience. Not all bodyparts will respond in the same way. My deads -v- my bench is a perfect example. Just keep plugging away and you will see changes.

Question - is the 80kg the absolute most you can do? What if you did 82.5 on the last set?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest 80kgs is probably the most i could do - i have just been reading a thread in the general conversation section about chest progression and someone suggested to lower the weight and concentrate on form.

At 80kgs i wouldnt say it is particularly easy to me and i struggle on some sets. I train on my own so dont have anyone to spot me unless i am lucky enough to grab someone who is training close by.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Then mix it up. Drop the weight and do 3 or 4 x8 for a few weeks, then go back to 5x5.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill have to try something - i feel as though i am making good progress on everything else but then my chest looks ****e.

The day after i train chest i never ever get DOMS which is slightly worrying - if i dont get DOMS the day after training a muscle group does that mean i havent really worked it hard???

Im going to post up some progress pictures on Sunday to see exactly how much progress i have made in the 6 weeks i have been dieting/ training properly


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> The day after i train chest i never ever get DOMS which is slightly worrying - if i dont get DOMS the day after training a muscle group does that mean i havent really worked it hard???


Not necessarily. Prodiver posted an interesting theory about DOMS on my journal a few weeks back.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just had a read of Prodivers response on your journal - interesting read.

Can i bascially assume that if i push myself to a level i have never been to before i will get DOMS but once my body gets used to that kind of weight that my muscle growth & DOMS will slow down until i have another substantion increase in weight.

I tend to feel tightness the next day with some element of DOMS but i havent had the John Wayne style DOMS off Squats for a good few weeks.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nor have I; then I took a week off and did something different when back to the gym.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill not worry too much about the DOMS then, mix it up a bit with my chest workout and see what happens.

Also, think it could be me being too impatient due to only training hard, dieting clean etc for 6 weeks properly.

Ill post some pics up at the weekend and see how much progress ive made...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So ive been & trained Push/ Shoulders session - quite surprised when i got there because it was quite busy compared to last weekend:

*Push Session (Shoulders Session)*

*Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x50kgs

Set 4 5x50kgs

Set 5 5x55kgs

Similar to last week but i was pleased with my sets - hoping to get more than 1 set @ 55kgs next week.

*Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

1 Set to failure @ 5kgs (Managed 18 Reps)

Did 4 sets rather than 3 sets this week - not ready to up the weight yet as i have only been doing these for 2 weeks now. Really feel the pum after wards though - especially after the failure set.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x100kgs

To be honest i feel like i am ready to up the weight on pushdowns as 90kgs is starting to feel easier than a few weeks ago and i am not leaning into them like i did towards the start.

After all this i felt like i had a little left in the tank and since i wasnt pleased with my chest session on Friday i did the following drop set:

*BB Bench Press Drop Set*

Set 1 12X20kgs

Set 2 12x15kgs

Set 3 12x10kgs

Set 4 12xBar Weight

Left the gym feeling a huge pump - expecially on my triceps. Im glad i did the drop set - ive found that i think my form was slightly off previously and by changing my hand position i felt it much more.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What is the smallest plate in your gym? Do you have 1.25kg? Even a little progress is good - try doing the mil press at 52.5 for 5x5 and see...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So heres some progress pictures - the top pic is from 6th January & the second is from this morning:

6th January:










15th February:










6th January:










15th February:










15th February:










Below is also a list of measurements from January & today:

Neck:

Jan - 15 Inches

Feb - 15.5 Inches

Waist (Level With Belly Button):

Jan - 34"

Feb - 34"

Chest:

Jan - 37 Inches

Feb - 39 Inches

Left Arm (Relaxed):

Jan - 12.7"

Feb - 13.5"

Right Arm (Relaxed):

Jan - 12.2"

Feb - 13"

I didnt take any leg measurements in January do didnt have anything to compare it to but i know they have got bigger because some of my jeans are becoming a bit more snug around the thighs.

What is strange though is that according to the scales i have only put 3 1/4lbs on in the last 6 weeks. Not sure whether thats good or not but i feel like i am gaining and not adding much fat either.

Any comments/ suggestions greatly appreciated???

Sorry the pictures are a bit big - not sure how to resize them also they were taken on my phone so arent the best quality.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What is the smallest plate in your gym? Do you have 1.25kg? Even a little progress is good - try doing the mil press at 52.5 for 5x5 and see...


Not sure to be honest - i think they do have 1.25kg plates so ill give them a try next week and see if thats better.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> What is strange though is that according to the scales i have only put 3 1/4lbs on in the last 6 weeks. Not sure whether thats good or not but i feel like i am gaining and not adding much fat either.


Arms and shoulders look fuller, back definitely looks wider. Ignore the scales unless you're trying to make a weight class; go by how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest the proof is in the pictures/ measurements. Im not overally bothered about weight because i am clean bulking and anything more than what i am gaining woudl probably be fat.

So would you say i look to have made decent gains in 6 weeks - my arms are bigger than January too but the pictures are crap and you cant really see my gains too much.

Chest is another matter but i think ive exhausted that and just need to keep plugging away at it.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So i felt some slight DOMS today - particularly around my chest area so think that im going to add the drop set into my chest session from this week to see if that adds to my chest progression.

Had a bit of a binge on Saturday night - stuck to my diet plan properly all day and then thought i would treat myself to some chocolate since i hadnt cheated for weeks.

A whole box of Terrys All Gold to be precise - felt a little guilty that i had consumed 5500 calories in the space of 2 hours but they tasted so so good.

Back to it today and in a funny way i feel better for having that little binge.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I guess that's the point of the binge. I did that over the weekend - pizza, chocolate, etc., and felt like crap today


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think in future i am going to limit my binging to chocolate because i didnt feel too bad afterwards.

Whenever i eat anything like takeaway food or something similar i always feel really bloated and ****ty but after chocolate i felt fine.

Plus, chocolate tastes soooooo good.

Im now on week 4 of no drinking too - feel really good about it and dont plan on having a gym until the end of March.

Just looking forward to getting back into the gym this week and hopefully making some more gains.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pain Pain Pain - struggled really badly with my grip tonight which annoyed the hell out of me.

Went to the gym & trained Pull Session - just wish i wasnt suffering from my grip because i was hoping for an increase on Deadlifts.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x130kgs

Set 2 5x130kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 4x130kgs

Felt pretty strong on the first few sets but my grip started to go on the third set so 4th/ 5th was a bit of a struggle.

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x70kgs

Set 3 5x72.5kgs

Set 4 5x72.5kgs

Set 5 5x72.5kgs

Felt much stronger on these tonight and thanks to Darren for reminding me that there maybe some 1.25kg plates i added a couple and managed an increase on the last 3 sets without compromising on form.

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

Feel like i am making no progress on pulldowns - should i switch my sets/ reps next week? *Suggestions on a postcard...*

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x15kgs

Set 2 8x15kgs

Set 3 8x15kgs

Overall, i felt like i have hit a bit of a plateau. Really p155ed off that i lost my grip on Deadlifts and that didnt help me much with the rest of the exercises.

Next week will be week 8 of training with the PPL routine. Would it benefit me to take a week off from training then hit it again after a rest or just keep plugging away at it???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> Overall, i felt like i have hit a bit of a plateau. Really p155ed off that i lost my grip on Deadlifts and that didnt help me much with the rest of the exercises.


1. Buy some chalk or 2. buy some straps. Use them to get through the last few sets. Alternatively, 3. do some grip work. I used straps to help my grip (i.e. to help take the strain when my forearms got tired) and it worked. I've used straps about twice in the last 8 months.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So if i get some straps and just use them on the last couple of sets that im struggling with until my grip improves.

Did you use the straps for a short while and then once your grip improved you stopped?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pretty much. Don't forget that strength can come from repetitive loading at the same weight and the straps are just an aid in holding that load. My grip soon caught up.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I feel as though i was doing well in increasing my weight on Deads and now i have hit this plateau.

Ill give it a few weeks on 130kgs, get some straps and see what happens.

Any suggestions on Lat Pulldowns - shall i swap and change my reps?

Tried to get on a bar to do some chins tonight but they were both being used.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

DOMS DOMS DOMS - Oh my god. I woke up this morning and had major DOMS in my back from last nights session which i am glad about because i was beginning to think that i had hit a plateau.

Been to the gym and trained a decent legs session tonight.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x105kgs

Set 3 5x105kgs

1RM @ 120kgs *PB*

Getting there now with squats - i remember not so long ago struggling to squat 70kgs for 5 sets and now i can do 100kgs with relative ease.

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x95kgs

Set 2 5x95kgs

Set 3 5x95kgs

Set 4 5x95kgs

Set 5 5x95kgs

Dropped the weight on these this week because my hands were still throbbing from last night and i suffered with my grip. Im still happy with my sets/ reps though, felt them all through my hamstrings.

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x120kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Increased from 4 sets @120kgs to 5 sets this week - really felt the pump after these.

Surprisingly when i left the gym my legs werent aching/ shaking as much as they have done in the past. Not sure what thats due to but i completed every rep correctly so we shall see how i feel in the morning.

Anyway, is it only Darren that has any advice or comments. Come on guys, i would everyones 2p worth whether its related to training or not. :thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well last night i trained Chest/ Push session and it was a bit of a rush session due to going out to a night rally.

Didnt do too badly but not as well as i would have liked given more time.

*Push Session (Chest)*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

Felt stronger on these last night which i am glad about - i didnt up the weight this week. Instead i did a drop set after my 5x5.

*Incline DB Bench Press*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 6x30kgs

My form was crap on these this week which i am disappointed with but next week i will have to give myself more time.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x100kgs

Pretty good sets on pushdowns - not to disimilar to previous weeks but my triceps are developing well so im not losing any sleep.

Didnt get time to do DB Pullovers this week but i may add another drop set on BB Bench tommorow when i train shoulders. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well this morning i felt like i was still asleep even after 2 hours of being awake so didnt expect much from Shoulders this morning but i couldnt have been more wrong.

*Push Session (Shoulders)*

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x50kgs

Set 2 5x50kgs

Set 3 5x52.5kgs

Set 4 5x52.5kgs

Set 5 5x52.5kgs

Managed to find a couple of 1.25kg weights as per Darrens advice and at least an increase of 2.5kgs is better than no increase.

Increased by 2.5kgs and still kept the form which i am chuffed with.

*Lateral Raises*

*Warm Up with 3x8 @ 7.5kgs*

Set 1 5x10kgs

Set 2 5x10kgs

Set 3 5x10kgs

Set 4 5x10kgs

Set 5 5x10kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

*BB Bench Press (Drop Set)*

Set 1 10x60kgs

Set 2 10x50kgs

Set 3 10x40kgs

Set 4 10x30kgs

Set 5 10x20kgs (Weight Of Bar)

Had a really good session this morning which is a surprise because i felt half asleep when i got there but i think having a mate train with me gave me a bit of extra motivation to push myself.

I have also managed to get hold of a set of straps for deadlifts on Tuesday so cant wait to see if i manage a few more reps and keep my grip. I feel like i am making progress slowly but then again i suppose that rome wasnt built in a day. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> Well this morning i felt like i was still asleep even after 2 hours of being awake so didnt expect much from Shoulders this morning but i couldnt have been more wrong.


Isn't it nice when that happens? I've had some of my best workouts feeling like that, and I'm normally in the gym less than an hour after waking.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Its f**King great actually because both me & the GF have been talking about trying for a baby soon and then i would maybe have to switch to morning training a couple of days if my GF was working & no-one could look after bambino.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Didnt get chance to post last night as i had people round after the gym - did my Pull session last night with the straps that i aquired at the weekend.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x130kgs

Set 2 5x130kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 5x130kgs (Straps)

Set 6 5x140kgs (Straps)

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x70kgs

Set 2 5x70kgs

Set 3 5x70kgs

Set 4 5x70kgs

Set 5 5x70kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x12.5kgs

Set 2 8x12.5kgs

Set 3 8x12.5kgs

Set 4 8x12.5kgs

Its was a storming session - the straps helps loads on Deadlifts. My grip usually goes on the last set but this time i finished every set with perfect form. In fact i thought i had more in the tank so i did a set of 5 reps @ 140kgs with reletive ease.

Dropped the weight in Bicep Curls but i slowed them down and felt a much better pump.

Is there any downside to using straps? The reason i ask is because i felt like i was capable of much more with the straps on.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Then tonight i went and trained Legs:

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x105kgs

Set 2 5x105kgs

Set 3 5x105kgs

Set 4 5x105kgs

Set 5 5x105kgs

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs (Straps)

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x120kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Again, a good session on legs tonight. Managed 5 Sets of Squats on 105kgs rather than 2 sets last week and increased the weight on SLDL on each set.

Funny thing is that i havent had DOMS from Squats for sometime now - could this be due to me not going deep enough.

If i went any deeper then i would be parallel and with the weight on my shoulders i fear that i wouldnt get back up again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The only real downside to straps is that it can slow down improvement to your grip strength.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

But if i try and get maybe 3 of my 5 sets out without straps then use them for the last couple of sets when my grip starts to go???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Precisely what I did. No straps until my grip gave out; soon enough my grip strength caught up and hey presto, no straps.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Makes sense - i was really chuffed with 140kgs for 5 reps. Aiming for 200kgs by the end of the year... :thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So tonight has been chest/ push session. A fairly good session but i left slightly deflated due to progress.

*Push Session*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x80kgs

Set 5 5x80kgs

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 5x25kgs

Set 2 5x25kgs

Set 3 5x25kgs

Set 4 5x25kgs

Set 5 5x25kgs

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x25kgs

Set 2 10x15kgs

Set 3 10x27.5kgs

Set 4 10x27.5kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 8x90kgs

Set 2 8x90kgs

Set 3 8x90kgs

Set 4 8x90kgs

Set 5 8x90kgs

Not a bad session overall but looking at my progress over the last 4 weeks i look to have made no improvements on BB Bench, Incline Press seems to be a random and Pushdowns dont seem to have seen much improvement.

My chest has been the weakest point of my body for a while and i understand that it will take some time to improve that but i seem to be struggling with getting past 80kgs on BB Bench.

This week i increased the angle of the bench and dropped the weight but felt a lot better pumo afterwards so will see how that goes.

Any suggestions on increasing my BB Bench Press?

Also, should i be looking to increase my Pushdowns from 90kgs after 8 weeks or is it more to do with form?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Do something different next week, like heavy triples or higher volume (lower weight!). Then go back to the 5x5.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

What are heavy triples? Ive been doing some drop sets on my shoulder sessions to try and increase strength too.

Shall i alternate 5x5 one week and then maybe 3x8 another week and see if that increases the weight.

Does it matter that my pushdowns arent improving that much and that my inclines are a bit random???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Triples - sets of 3, as heavy as you can do. Or keep adding 10 or 20kg each set until you're maxed out.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So if i started on 3x80kgs then 3x90kgs etc etc until i cant manage anymore?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pretty much. Make sure you warm up properly. If 10kg seems too much, try 5kg steps.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool - ill give that a try next week. I feel like everything else if progressing nicely - just my chest that needs some serious work.

Any thoughts on my triceps???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Only that 5x8 seems like a lot for a relatively small muscle group. I'm surprised that you can move your arms after doing three chest exercises and then pushdowns.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I leave the gym pretty wrecked. Should i drop it down to 5x5 on pushdowns and increase the weight?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

3x8 or failure, strict form, slow reps. Works for me.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, ive just come to the end of week 8 of my current training plan.

Should i just carry on with it or it is advisable to change exercises slightly?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

HELP HELP

HELP HELP

HELP HELP

HELP HELP

HELP HELP

HELP HELP

I know that weight isnt everything & that i have been told to ignore it but this week i felt like i have hit a plateau with my gains.

So this morning i weighed myself and i have lost weight - from 1st Jan - last week i had only put on 1lb and i have lost it this week.

My diet is clean clean clean and i stick to it 100% - in fact i have only cheated once in the last 8 weeks.

Clean Diet

Breakfast:

(6x) Scrambled Eggs

(2x) Wholemeal Toast (Dry)

(1x) Large Banana

Snack:

50g Almonds

(1x) Tin Of Tuna In Spring Water

Lunch:

Spinach Salad

Either Tuna or Chicken Breast

Snack:

Boiled Egg Sandwiches (Consists of 2 wholemeal bread rolls & 2 eggs)

(1x) Large Banana

Post Training (Only on training days):

Maximuscle Cyclone Shake

Dinner:

50g Wholemeal Pasta

Brocolli & Carrots

Either Salmon/ Chicken/ Steak

Snack:

200g Low Fat Cottage Cheese

Pint Of Semi Skimmed Milk

This is what i have stuck to 100% for the last 8 weeks with 1 cheat and no alcohol. Surely i should be putting some weight on even if its only 1lb per week.

Should i be increasing the amount of food i am consuming as my training & lifts progresses??

Also, i am coming to the end of my cyclone and was thinking of some other shake. Any suggestions on a miracle shake? I used to used Celltech Hardcore before i started training properly.

Any suggestions/ help/ critque would be greatly appreciated as i am really frustrated this morning.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate I think you're stressing over nothing. You think that you have lost 1lb but in reality you MAY have lost 2lb of fat but have put on 1lb of muscle (over a few weeks). Weight fluctuates. As long as you're getting stronger....


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well when i took measurements last week i have made progress and i am definetly getting stronger.

Been feeling really lathargic the past couple of days so i am having a treat this evening in the form of a 250g bar of Dairy Milk...

Its just a strange feeling thinking that i am getting stronger and then looking at the scales and seeing that ive lost weight.

What do you suggest about my supplements? Should i carry on with cyclone (I can get it cheap) or give Celltech Hardcore again???


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pull session tonight & what a session - i had a set time to be in & out due to having commitments after the gym and i went in and hit it proper.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x130kgs

Set 2 5x135kgs (Straps)

Set 3 5x135kgs (Straps)

Set 4 5x135kgs (Straps)

Set 5 5x135kgs (Straps)

*BB Bent Over Row*

Set 1 5x72.5kgs

Set 2 5x72.5kgs

Set 3 5x72.5kgs

Set 4 5x72.5kgs

Set 5 5x72.5kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x12.5kgs

Set 2 8x12.5kgs

Set 3 8x12.5kgs

Set 4 8x12.5kgs

With the assistance of straps i have manged to add 5kgs onto my deads from last week. Managed 5 sets of 72.5kgs on BB Rows which is an improvement on previous weeks & also managed 5 sets of 110kgs on pulldowns.

Overall i am well chuffed with tonights session - i dont want to rely on the straps for deadlifts too much but i am managing perfect form and increasing the weight so i am pleased with that.

Legs tommorow so we shall see what improvements i can make on squats - shall i go for an increase on 105kgs??? :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Try 2 sets at 105 then go up to 107.5 if you feel up to it.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Think i am going to go for it - we shall see how it goes and i will post tommorow to see how i go on...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Legs tonight and i felt like i was running on all 6 cylinders so i pushed myself further than last week.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x105kgs

Set 2 5x105kgs

Set 3 5x105kgs

Set 4 5x107.5kgs

Set 5 5x107.5kgs

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x102.5kgs

Set 5 5x102.5kgs

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x120kgs

Set 4 5x120kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

Well chuffed with my progression tonight - just goes to show that if you put your mind to it (And breath heavy, make loud noises and lookm aggresive in the mirror) that you can squat that bit more.

Not a massive improvement but any progression is better than no progression. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Think of it this way: 1kg a week more on your squat is 52kg in a year. Not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Think of it this way: 1kg a week more on your squat is 52kg in a year. Not to be sniffed at.


Fair comment - hadnt thought about it like that.

In the last 8 weeks i have added 17.5kgs to my squats which is a pretty good achievement. I had set myself a goal of 5x5 @ 100kgs by the end of Feb and here i am the first week of March squatting 107.5kgs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Woo woo woo woo woo woo woo woo - i broke the 80kgs barrier on Bench Press. Got into the gym and i was the only one in there - whick i thought was rather strange and also left me feeling oh crap - how am i going to get a spotter now.

Anyway, started chatting to a lad who came in shortly afterwards and ended up training with him.

*Push Session (Chest)*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x80kgs

Set 3 5x80kgs

Set 4 5x82.5kgs

Set 5 6x82.5kgs

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 8x30kgs

Set 4 8x30kgs

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x30kgs

Set 2 10x30kgs

Set 3 10x30kgs

Set 4 10x30kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

Had a really good session and am so glad that i broke through that 80kgs plateau ive been at for a while. Its not a massive improvement but like i said the other day its still progress and the aid of a spotter definetly helped (That and he was stood over me shouting one more one more).

I just hope that this is the start of things changing on my chest sessions. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nicely done. See, any increase is an improvement. How much of a spot did he give you?


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Not much of a spot to be honest - he said that he only really helped me on the last rep of the last set.

It was more the fact that i had someone shouting at me to do one more rep that spurred me onto do that bit extra.

Im really chuffed with tonights session - going to grab a spotter from now on and ask them to shout at me to get some extra reps out. :thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ive only just realised that i didnt post up my shoulders session on Sunday.

*Push Session (Shoulders)*

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x52.5kgs

Set 2 5x52.5kgs

Set 3 5x52.5kgs

Set 4 5x52.5kgs

Set 5 5x52.5kgs

*DB Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

Had a great session and really glad that i managed 5 sets of 52.5kgs on Military Press with good form.

Then because i felt like i had more in the tank i decided to do what can be described as viking press. We have a piece of equipment that is similar to the viking press except you stack the weight on rather than a log.

*Viking Press*

Set 1 8x40kgs

Set 2 8x40kgs

Set 3 8x50kgs

Set 4 8x50kgs

These weights are not including the weight of the equipment - i was helped along by a guy who took it upon himself to shout at me and call me a lazy f**ker if i even thought about giving up (It worked though).


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Then tonight i have trained pull session and again had a great session.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x135kgs

Set 2 5x135kgs

Set 3 5x135kgs

Set 4 5x135kgs

Set 5 5x135kgs

*BB Bent Over Rows*

Set 1 5x75kgs

Set 2 5x75kgs

Set 3 5x75kgs

Set 4 5x75kgs

Set 5 5x75kgs *PB*

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x110kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x12.5kgs

Set 2 8x12.5kgs

Set 3 8x12.5kgs

Set 4 8x12.5kgs

Starting to feel really strong on Deadlifts now and since using straps & a belt i have improved my form and weight.

Also managed an increase on rows on every set which i am really pleases with.

Started on some new supplements on Sunday after some advice from a pro-bodybuilder that trains in the gym and works at a supplement shop near me.

On Sunday i started on USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic - Hyperboilc Mass Catalyst. He also gave me some Nox Pump to try 15 mins before training that appartently thins your blood and gives you an awesome pump while training (Along with other things that i cant remember).

Since taking that USN i have started to notice a big difference which i am more than pleased with.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't forget to forego the straps now and again to improve your grip. You can't compete with straps.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I managed 2 sets without straps then 3 with. Next week i am going to try for 3-4 sets without then go from there.

I only use straps on Deads - nothing else. I am going to the U105kgs Northern England Strongest Man qualifiers on Sunday.

Should be interesting to see what its all about for when i am strong enough to compete.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was going to go to the Southern qualifier last weekend in Reading but forgot about it till it was too late. Seems it was a good show.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ive just been reading all the banter on Sugden Barbell and it seems that there is a fair few going to it so im looking forward to seeing what its all about.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Our lifts are fairly simular mate, will be interesting to see how you progress.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers Pal - ill certainly keep posting as much as i can.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Just* got home from a pretty intense legs session - increased the weight on every set and loved it.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x107.5kgs

Set 2 5x107.5kgs

Set 3 5x107.5kgs

Set 4 5x107.5kgs

Set 5 4x107.5kgs

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x102.5kgs

Set 3 5x102.5kgs

Set 4 5x102.5kgs

Set 5 5x102.5kgs

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x120kgs

Set 2 5x120kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 5x130kgs

Not a bad session in my mind - managed to get 5 sets @ 107.5kgs on squats, an increase on SLDL and an increase on the last 3 sets of calf raises. Woo woo. :thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Woo woo woo - increased the weights again. Tried some Nox Pump 15 minutes before i trained and other than tasting like horse **** it seems to have worked.

*Push Session (Chest)*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x85kgs

Set 3 5x85kgs

Set 4 5x85kgs

Set 5 5x85kgs

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 8x30kgs

Set 4 8x30kgs

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x30kgs

Set 2 10x30kgs

Set 3 10x32.5kgs

Set 4 10x32.5kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

Had a really good session - i was going to go for 82.5kgs again on Bench Press until a mate who spotted me last week told me to stop f**king around and get some 2.5kg plates either side rather than 1.25kgs.

He spotted me on all 4 sets but didnt touch the bar until the last rep on set 5 - just goes to show what you can lift with someone shouting at you.

That Nox Pump seems to have really done something because i felt like i had loads more energy than normal.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> just goes to show what you can lift with someone shouting at you.


Makes all the difference for me!


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Felt awesome when i left the gym - glad that my mate was there to lend a hand.

Luckily as i have been training there a while now i have started to get to know a few more people so theres always someone on hand to spot me and call me a f**king lazy mother f**ker if i look like i am going to cheat the last couple of reps.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Didnt get chance to update the journal yesterday with my shoulders session.

*Push Session (Shoulders)*

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x52.5kgs

Set 2 5x52.5kgs

Set 3 5x52.5kgs

Set 4 5x52.5kgs

Set 5 5x52.5kgs

*Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

*Viking Press*

Set 1 8x40kgs

Set 2 8x40kgs

Set 3 8x40kgs

Set 4 8x40kgs

Was pretty knackered when i got to the gym as i had been up early and then done a 150 mile round trip before getting to the gym and training on a near empty stomach.

Having said that, it wasnt a bad session and i have woken up this morning with DOMS so i must have done something right. :thumb:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

On a seperate note - both myself and the girlfriend went to watch the U105kgs Englands Strongest Man today in Lancaster.

Was a real eye-opener, loved it and its definetly something i would like having a go at in the future.

However, looking at the weights they were lifting and where i am at the moment i am going to give myself 2 years of hard training and see where i am at then.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well i was planning on hitting deadlifts hard in the gym tonight as the start of my strongman training and i have been bowled over with a bout of man flu.

Everytime i bend down my nose runs and trying to deadlift and blow my nose wasnt on the top of my things to do before i am 30 list.

So this week i am afraid legs is going to have to take a back seat as time restrictions means i wont have the time.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Still wasnt feeling great today but went to the gym anyway - i thought that a light session would be better no session at all.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x135kgs

Set 2 5x135kgs

Set 3 4x135kgs

Didnt manage a set 4 or 5, as i say i was pretty knackered and feeling rough as hell so was pleased that i managed what i did.

*BB Bent Over Rows*

Set 1 8x60kgs

Set 2 8x60kgs

Set 3 8x60kgs

Set 4 8x60kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x110kgs

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x12.5kgs

Set 2 8x12.5kgs

Set 3 8x12.5kgs

Not an amazing session, just lower weights and slightly higher reps. Thought that a light session would be better than missing training altogether.

After Sunday, i was planning hitting the gym like a maniac this week and beginning my road to strongman but a dose of man flu has knocked me for 6 so hopefully by next week i will be back in the game.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Didnt get chance to update my journal over the past couple of days as ive been away.

Trained Chest on Friday morning which is strange for me as i normally train at night so didnt feel quite as strong.

*Push Session*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x80kgs

Set 2 5x82.5kgs

Set 3 5x82.5kgs

Set 4 5x82.5kgs

Set 5 5x82.5kgs

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 8x30kgs

Set 4 8x30kgs

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x30kgs

Set 2 10x30kgs

Set 3 10x30kgs

Set 4 10x30kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

No real improvement on last week but i was just glad to have lifted what i normally lift on an evening session.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Then i went to the gym to train shoulders yesterday and for some reason my gym was closed with no notice as to why.

Luckily my girlfriend was at a spinning class with her friends at the health club/ gym that she goes to and they managed to let me in for free to train.

Not the best gym as it was a hotel gym but i made the best of what equipment i had to use and got on with it.

*Push Session*

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x52.5kgs

Set 2 5x52.5kgs

Set 3 5x52.5kgs

Set 4 5x52.5kgs

Set 5 5x52.5kgs

*DB Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

*Shoulder Press*

Set 1 5x60kgs

Set 2 5x60kgs

Set 3 5x70kgs

Set 4 5x70kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x90kgs

Set 2 5x90kgs

Set 3 5x90kgs

Set 4 5x90kgs

Set 5 5x90kgs

Again, not the best session in the world but i had to make the most of what i had and was just glad that i managed to train at all.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hotel gyms suck, don't they...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

They certainly do - no squat rack, hardly any equipment, no heavy weights & most importantly no angry mother f**kers shouting at me to lift more. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pull session tonight and the start of my strongman training - went in there with the mind set that i am going to push my body to do things it hasnt done before.

*Pull Session*

*Deadlifts*

Set 1 5x135kgs

Set 2 5x135kgs

Set 3 5x137.5kgs

Set 4 5x137.5kgs

Set 5 4x140kgs

All of the above were with no straps - just a belt and pure determination to deadlift what i havent done before.

*BB Bent Over Rows*

Set 1 5x75kgs

Set 2 5x75kgs

Set 3 5x77.5kgs

Set 4 5x77.5kgs

Set 5 5x77.5kgs

*Lat Pulldowns*

Set 1 5x110kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x110kgs

Set 4 5x110kgs

Set 5 5x120kgs

*DB Bicep Curls*

Set 1 8x15kgs

Set 2 8x15kgs

Set 3 8x15kgs

Set 4 8x15kgs

Set 5 8x15kgs

Then because i am starting to train for strongman i need to work on my grip drastically i decided to do the following:

*Shrugs*

Set 1 10x40kgs

Set 2 10x40kgs

Set 3 10x40kgs

Set 4 10x40kgs

Not sure whether i am supposed to include the weight of the equipment but its a start anyway.

*Grip Time*

20 Seconds @ 40kgs

Not the greatest but i need to start somewhere and it gives me something to work from. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shrugs - use the oly bar off the rack. Then you can load up an obscene amount of weight.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

The equipment i used meant that you loaded the weight from either side and lifted the weight as if you were doing the farmers walk.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Find out how much it weighs and include it then. It's not going to be counterweighted.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool - i would like to keep using it because it suits the grip training i am trying to do for the farmers walk.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Had a couple of days of from training due to commitments but went tonight and trained chest.

*Push Session (Chest)*

*BB Bench Press*

Set 1 5x85kgs

Set 2 5x85kgs

Set 3 5x87.5kgs

Set 4 5x87.5kgs

Set 5 5x87.5kgs

*DB Incline Press*

Set 1 8x30kgs

Set 2 8x30kgs

Set 3 8x30kgs

Set 4 6x30kgs

*DB Pullovers*

Set 1 10x30kgs

Set 2 10x30kgs

Set 3 10x30kgs

Set 4 10x30kgs

*Tricep Pushdowns (Single Arm)*

Set 1 5x20kgs

Set 2 5x20kgs

Set 3 5x20kgs

Set 4 5x20kgs

Set 5 5x20kgs

Really chuffed with my increase on BB Bench considering that i had hit a plateau at 80kgs for weeks on end.

Seem to have hit a plateau on Incline etc - should i be worried about increasing the weight loads or is it more about technique.

I was thinking about dropping to 5 reps on Incline to try and increase the weight on alternate weeks??????


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

First time i have trained legs at a weekend for a longtime and didnt expect much from todays session because i always seem to lack energy in a morning.

Well, yet again i was surprised again - only down side was that i had to drop the weight ever so slightly from last week due to the gym being packed full of people working their guns so the small weights were all being used.

*Legs Session*

*Squats*

Set 1 5x105kgs

Set 2 5x105kgs

Set 3 5x105kgs

Set 4 5x105kgs

Set 5 5x105kgs

*SLDL*

Set 1 5x100kgs

Set 2 5x100kgs

Set 3 5x100kgs

Set 4 5x100kgs

Set 5 5x100kgs

*Calf Raises*

Set 1 5x130kgs

Set 2 5x130kgs

Set 3 5x130kgs

Set 4 5x130kgs

Set 5 5x130kgs

Then something that really surprised me was that when i was squatting in the power rack i hung myself of the chin bar between sets to stretch myself.

I thought i would have a quick bash at wide grip chins and managed 4 reps with great control and relative ease. I then did 2 more sets of 4 between my squat sets and kept the form on every rep - didnt even think i would manage 2 reps.

With my chins discovery today i am going make sure that i add them into my workout and switch lat pulldowns from my pull session. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love chins, though I do them narrow-grip. I'm still surprised that your squat and sldl are so close together in some ways though.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

In what respect? I could probably squat more but its getting use of the plates.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I would expect your squat to be stronger. Seems strange that it can be difficult to get more than 4 plates to yourself.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Theres plenty of 10kg & 20kgs plates but hardly any 1.25kg & 2.5kg plates.

Its a bit of a jump to go up 20kgs per week and if the smaller plates are being used by the gun merchants then im stuck.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well yes, fair point. You could buy your own if it is that bad...


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have thought about it or i could just stop pussying about and whack the weight on.:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

At this stage that might not be a good idea. You'd be better keeping progression lower than 10kg a week........ JMO.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

I know mate - only joking. If i keep struggling to use the smaller weights then ill invest in some of my own.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well i woke up this morning and my legs are killing me - got major DOMS on my hamstrings.

Trained Shoulders today and put a mate of mine who hasnt trained for 6 months through pain.

*Shoulders Push Session*

*Standing Military Press*

Set 1 5x52.5kgs

Set 2 5x52.5kgs

Set 3 5x55kgs

Set 4 5x55kgs

Set 5 5x55kgs

*Push Press*

Set 1 5x60kgs

Set 2 5x60kgs

Set 3 5x60kgs

Set 4 5x60kgs

Set 5 5x60kgs

*Lateral Raises*

Set 1 8x10kgs

Set 2 8x10kgs

Set 3 8x10kgs

Set 4 8x10kgs

*Viking Press*

Set 1 8x40kgs

Set 2 8x50kgs

Set 3 8x50kgs

Set 4 8x50kgs

*Single Arm Tricep Pushdowns*

Set 1 5x20kgs

Set 2 5x20kgs

Set 3 5x20kgs

Set 4 5x20kgs

Set 5 5x20kgs

Had a pretty good session and i am feeling stronger than in previous weeks so am pleased with my progression. :thumb:


----------

